# Jazz, is it any surprise???



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Home watching the Jazz at Houston game as we speak. Is it any surprise at all that the jazz play better when CJ Miles is out of the game? Time and time again when CJ is injured or sits out, the Jazz step their game up. Why do they keep him? My hats off to the Jazz. For not having a superstar loaded team the Jazz always put on a great show and always make things exciting. Sure they have a game here and there where there just isn't any production but even the superstar teams have a down game here and there. Milsap is an animal! Haywards is stepping things up as well.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Trade Big Al, Devon Harris, and CJ Miles, Pick up Lamar Odom and Rajon Rondo. Let Kanter, Favors, Hayward, and Burkes progress. You still have team leaders like Raja and Milsap. Could pan out to be a great team down the road, but even with things the way they are Jazz future is looking bright.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Odom? I am not sure if it against the rules to post while smoking dope, but it probably should be!

BYW to trade another party must actually agree to it, you are dreaming even if anyone did want Odom or any other cancerous/injury prone player.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

There needs to be a clause in place that if the Jazz do pick up Lamar Odom, no Kardashians are allowed to enter the state.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Odom seems to have lost his passion for the game. Will he gain it back if the Jazz sign him?? If I'm a GM I wouldn't take a chance on him.

As far as Rondo, two questions; would he be eager to leave Boston play for the Jazz?? If so, could the Jazz afford his francise busting salary?? I dunno, but I would guess the answer to both questions would be no. I think the best chance for the Jazz to succeed down the road is to get Golden State's 1st round pick and draft a **** good point guard.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Odom was not cut or released. He can't sign with another team. The Mavericks have agreed to pay him for the remainder of the year and Odom has agreed to stay away from the team. He can't be signed or traded for.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Odom seems to have lost his passion for the game. Will he gain it back if the Jazz sign him?? If I'm a GM I wouldn't take a chance on him.
> 
> As far as Rondo, two questions; would he be eager to leave Boston play for the Jazz?? If so, could the Jazz afford his francise busting salary?? I dunno, but I would guess the answer to both questions would be no. I think the best chance for the Jazz to succeed down the road is to get Golden State's 1st round pick and draft a **** good point guard.


I don't know how anyone could argue with you about Lamar after the Dallas deal but I do like the game he plays. And for Rondo, I agree 100% but I'm just saying I think they're good individual players as well as team players, I think they would help the Jazz improve.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Signing Odom this summer would be akin to flushing millions of dollars in the toilet. It's very obvious that the Jazz need a point guard who can both distribute and shoot in the half-court offense. Somebody who can consistently hit the three point shot would make such a difference for this Jazz team. 

Trading Jefferson or Millsap or Favors should be a last resort, done only with the chance to bring in a top-notch player at another position. Favors is good, but Big Al is the anchor for this team offensively. I do not believe that the team would improve with the Big Turkey filling the center position full time. He's more of a long term project whose rebounding is all he has right now. 

There is zero need to panic or get in a hurry to make trades. The Jazz have a $10 million trade exception to use this summer. They'll use it only if given a chance to pick up an all-star caliber player or a knockdown shooter...or perhaps as a tool to dump Raja Bell.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Bird dogger, what do you think about playing Millsap at the 3 with Favors and Jefferson also on the floor. They have done it a few times recently, and so far, I like it! Sap just abuses the oppositions 3's in the paint and can step out and hit the jumper when needed. I kind of hope to see more of that this year and next.

As for personnel moves this summer, I want to see them amnesty Bell, (He's done IMO) and see what they can get at the point, either through the draft or in a trade,. CJ Miles is a FA this year and I would anticipate he'll be gone too, so maybe another combo wing to spell Hayward and Burks, unless they think Howard has some more in the tank. The draft is a wild card. They could have 0,1, or 2 draft picks this year, depending on how they and Golden State do the rest of the way. Long term it could be better if they didn't make the playoffs and get the pick. (and pray GS doesn't tank too much.)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I like Millsap at the SF only in isolated situations. I definitely don't see that as a great idea for a full time gig. The following chart is copied from 82games.com:



> Shot selection
> Shot Att. eFG% Ast'd Blk'd Pts
> Jump 65% .386 58% 7% 6.6
> Close 27% .692 51% 8% 4.9
> ...


Millsap takes jump shots 65% of the time, but his effective field goal percentage is a terrible 38.6% on jump shots. Look at his close shots and shots inside the paint. He shoots 69.2% on close shots and 71.8% inside the paint. Paul Millsap is incredible inside. That's where he goes to work and gets things done. A small forward has to shoot effectively from the outside to open things up inside. That's not Millap's game.

Now this is not to say that Millsap can't be used sometimes at the small forward position. He can. I think it's best done in situations where the player who he has to guard on the other end is not the other team's offensive weapon. Millsap can't guard the Kobe Bryant's of the world. That's a Howard/Hayward job. Sap looked pretty darn good against Nicholas Batum, though.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Not much of a surprise we lose again to N.O. either. What was a surprise was the lack luster play at the one and two positions. We certainly were NOT looking like a team determined to get to the playoffs during this one. Millsap was the only bright spot imho, playing defense on Gordon in the last couple of minutes even with the game basically decided.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

At risk of jinxing them again, it looks like they're in pretty good shape to make the playoffs. They control their own destiny, and their remaining 2 games are both at home. They pulled out a big OT win last night against Orlando. Hopefully they win out and carry some momentum into the first round.

I'm not sure how much noise they can make against the Spurs if they do get to the playoffs, but I'd be happy to see them in there. I do think they'd have a better shot against the Spurs than the Thunder, but either way, they'll be a long shot. Hopefully they can at least make things interesting.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I personally think that they would be better off if they lost out and got into the lottery. As far as them playing the Spurs, when was the last time that they won a series against the Spurs? Even years ago when they got into the finals they had to depend on another team to beat the Spurs just so that they didn't have to play them in the playoffs. 

For some reason the Spurs have the Jazz's number.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Not sure how I feel about Josh Howard playing tonight. Maybe I'm a superstition kind of guy but if your on somewhat of a streak then do what you have been doing....


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

The money to the franchise and the experience that comes with the playoffs is a win/win. The lottery is a crap shoot anyhow. This young team needs to gain experience from a playoff atmosphere more than hoping a on another draft pick.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> I personally think that they would be better off if they lost out and got into the lottery. As far as them playing the Spurs, when was the last time that they won a series against the Spurs?


They swept the regular season last year. Lottery schmottery, if it happens it happens, but to purposely lose to get a better lottery sure helped the spurs in landing Duncan, but the winning culture is number one, who cares if the pick is 12 vs 15? I say win it, the way they are playing they may just surprise people-all rights reserved to edit this post an hour from now.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good game tonight Jazz, hopefully Denver tanks and you get the 7th seed. If not, put the smack down on the Spurs. Have Kanter go in and take out the knees of that flopping POS Ginobli. He is Jazz kryptonite.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I would rather them play the Spurs than OKC. So heres hoping Denver wins out. 
I think they match up better with the Spurs. I actually think they have a shot of winning a few games maybe not the series but if they win the series it would be a shocker to me.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/w ... xid=cnnbin
No matter what happens- the Jazz had a very respectful year- any other bad moiuthing /whining after the playoffs- will be just that. Certainly could have won games that we lost- we also could have been the Hornets.
Future looks fairly bright.


----------

